# Godin Multiac ACS Nylon - Thoughts?



## Chugga (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm looking for opinions from owners or previous owners of the Godin Multiac ACS Nylon guitar. Would you recommend buying this guitar or are there better alternatives for a slim bodied, acoustic/electric style guitar?


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

I would hold out for the NON-ACS model. I own the Multiac Nylon, which has the duel chambered mahogany body.. It also has top binding, which the ACS models do not. Basically the ACS models are more of a solid body electric with nylon strings on them. They are much heavier and they don't project unless they are plugged in. In a word they are cheaper. IMHO. I would also stay away from the slim neck. They are almost impossible to play with nylon strings.. Just my opinions.. Such as they are.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

rbbambino said:


> I would hold out for the NON-ACS model. I own the Multiac Nylon, which has the duel chambered mahogany body.. It also has top binding, which the ACS models do not. Basically the ACS models are more of a solid body electric with nylon strings on them. They are much heavier and they don't project unless they are plugged in. In a word they are cheaper. IMHO. I would also stay away from the slim neck. They are almost impossible to play with nylon strings.. Just my opinions.. Such as they are.


here's an opposite opinion.....i love my ACS slim neck - i think it comes down to what you are using it for - i use mine in fairly loud situations so the fact that it doesn't project as much acoustically helps it feed back less - the slim neck is great for me since i use it for more worldbeat and jazz applications. guess it depends whether of not you want it for classical applications or not


----------

